# Best all around UTV 2018/2019



## Helpappreciated (Jan 5, 2019)

I’m looking at buying a new UTV. I’ve done research and there all starting to blend together. Anyone have one they recommend? Mostly would be used around the property, not going trail riding or racing. Also would like to NOT spend $20k. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Polaris ranger or even the general if you may want to cruise around later on. The rangers have been around for ever and have been proven to be good reliable workhorses. I would get a 900 or bigger but i do have a friend that loves his 570 and it does everything he needs it to.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

My vote is for Can-Am.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Friend has Honda Great machine. I ve looked at the Honda ad Polaris and dont think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Consider a Kawasaki mule pro. Strong, quite , good ride, and 3 year warranty.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I kinf of like my old 65 willys. It will go pretty much anywhere and I can drive it on any roads.


----------



## rdm429 (May 14, 2012)

plugger said:


> Consider a Kawasaki mule pro. Strong, quite , good ride, and 3 year warranty.


Also the Teryx models, bought one in 15 after doing a lot of research ,800 cc fuel injected 2/4 wheel drive with difflock, have had mine on saginaw bay when it was 0 last winter, Colorado and New Mexico up to 9000 feet and all over the U.P. always starts and idles perfect when hit the key and works perfectly, 3 year warranty a made in Oklahoma City ..


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

rdm429 said:


> Also the Teryx models, bought one in 15 after doing a lot of research ,800 cc fuel injected 2/4 wheel drive with difflock, have had mine on saginaw bay when it was 0 last winter, Colorado and New Mexico up to 9000 feet and all over the U.P. always starts and idles perfect when hit the key and works perfectly, 3 year warranty a made in Oklahoma City ..



Best factory warranty in the business (3 years)! I researched UTV's for a long time when I decided to buy my 2017 Teryx4. I have been riding Polaris snowmobiles for almost 30 years, but couldn't bring myself to buy one of their UTV's. I was sold on the reliability and comfort of the Teryx. I liked the Honda Pioneer 1000, but hated the rear seats and now my local dealer just dropped Honda after 35+ years. I looked at Can-Am's, but kept reading they eat belts like a kid eats candy. Before I bought the Teryx4, I had a Yamaha Rhino 660, which was a hunk of junk. We had nothing but problems with it. I'm sure the new Yamaha's are a lot better.


----------



## dachief (Feb 20, 2010)

Got a Yamaha Viking, love it

Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

Have a 2013 Ranger Crew 500 and love it. Stayed with the 500 do to the size. The 800/900's are quite large. Nice to be able to get around trees in the woods. The new models are 570's now.


----------



## Helpappreciated (Jan 5, 2019)

tmanmi said:


> Have a 2013 Ranger Crew 500 and love it. Stayed with the 500 do to the size. The 800/900's are quite large. Nice to be able to get around trees in the woods. The new models are 570's now.


Do you find it to be plenty of power?


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

Helpappreciated said:


> Do you find it to be plenty of power?


Never had any issues with power. Fill the bed up with more wood more than I should and pull 800 lawn roller around with it. Have pulled a flat rack hay wagon filled with wood but the stopping power wasn't that great. Flat out down the road it will do 55.

Mainly bought Polaris because of dealer location. Never done anything to it other than change the fluids, still on original belt.


----------



## Helpappreciated (Jan 5, 2019)

tmanmi said:


> Never had any issues with power. Fill the bed up with more wood more than I should and pull 800 lawn roller around with it. Have pulled a flat rack hay wagon filled with wood but the stopping power wasn't that great. Flat out down the road it will do 55.
> 
> Mainly bought Polaris because of dealer location. Never done anything to it other than change the fluids, still on original belt.


Wow! That’s exactly what I’m looking for. Thank you!


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Just switched from Polaris to Honda Pioneer 700/4 Deluxe. I wanted some extra seating without going to the ridiculously long Polaris two seater and the Honda accomplishes that. 

My Polaris was a good unit overall, but I had enough small issues so it made me look around. Mine was an 800 and I never liked the belt drive. Besides belt wear, backing up it was always jerky and hard to back up to something. The Honda is shaft drive and backs up as smooth as a car. Polaris uses these Mickey Mouse Bosch electrical connectors and it's not a question of if you will start having issues, but when. They actually sell a kit with various size connectors in the kit, so you know they have a problem. Obviously people got tired of having to buy expensive wiring harnesses, so they offer the connector kit. I also had to replace the ECM and one other electrical component along the way. The ECM obviously is no cheap item to replace. 

So far the Honda has been great. It's an auto trans which can run in auto, or manual if you're working or towing something. The back seats folds up or down into the bed in back. It has power steering and turns super sharp, almost as tight as my Honda Foremen. Both have the same top end speed, low 40's which is plenty fast for my needs. 

Knowing what I know now, having owned both units, the Honda is a superior unit is my thoughts.


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

I also have a pioneer 700/4. Everything posted above is true. I love mine and its does. Everything it has ever needed to to. It will climb anything, a d pull everything as well. This deer season i had 3 guys, and 2 deer in the machine while dragging another. At the end of out trip i had to pull the trailer out to the road because it was too muddy to pull the truck in. 16’ dual axle trAiler with 7 deer on the front, through a crp field. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

2010 Ranger 500 here. Gas, oil, and nothing else. Beat the **** out of it, always starts, always goes, plenty of power for hauling, dragging whatever for food plots, have a winch plow, and I've only had to call for a truck to plow twice in 9 years (live on Lake Michigan, so I know snow).


----------



## TommyV (Jun 20, 2014)

Kawasaki Mule Pro FXT. Smooth riding, quiet 3 cylinder engine. 3 or 6 passengers. Hauls a ton of wood in the back in the 3 passenger mode. Use it for hunting, snow plowing, and running around the yard. I also had a 4010 Trans and this was a good UTV for 2 or 4 passengers, but top speed was 25 MPH.

View attachment 364531


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

I highly suggest a Polaris General if you can afford it!


----------

